# Snoway Light Problems



## DAYTONA Z (Sep 27, 2006)

Converted my 25D from a 2000 Dodge 1500 to a 2010 Dodge 2500 and can't get the lights to work properly. I was sold the following wiring 99110119 to convert old lights to new harness. 99100859 as the truck headlight adapters and 96107894 as the main harness. 

Wired per the factory instructions and the plow lights work fine. unplug the plow lights and no truck lights, no headlights, no parking lights and no turn signals on front of the truck. Take the headlight adapters out reconnect the factor wires wear you have to cut and splice and everything works fine on the truck.

Anyone else had this problem? any sugestions? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

did you connect the two plugs on the truck together when you removed the blade?


----------



## DAYTONA Z (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope. I feel like a DUMB *SS. Makes sense now, I couldn't figure out how it was completing circuits, connnect the plugs, DUH.

Thanks BASHER you are the best when it comes to Snoway problems!!!!


----------

